

Update on Linux/Foxconn issue by Ubuntu dev. Matthew Garrett - mdemare
http://mjg59.livejournal.com/94905.html

======
axod
Doesn't it seem entirely wrong that the BIOS has any idea about O/S's to start
with?

Completely the wrong way around.

~~~
nickb
Not only that, but to _specifically_ test for an OS that supposedly they don't
care about and give it crap data?!

~~~
axod
Sure. So it'd be like finding this in a Windows Vista system call...

if (appName.equals("firefox")) { sleep(60); addSomeBugs(); }

~~~
nickb
MS has a history of doing this sort of stuff. For example, they deliberately
fed Opera browsers broken CSS files:
<http://people.opera.com/howcome/2003/2/msn/>

_Therefore, MSN looks for "Opera" in the User-Agent string and purposely sends
Opera7 a style sheet which distort pages._

~~~
j2d2
They caused quite a stir when they broke kerberos too.

------
wmealing
I don't think Garrett works for/with ubuntu for some time. See even the tags
in the blog.

------
gm
Finally, someone agrees with me:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=256636>

